# Advice needed on completion of my pt house purchase.



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just received an e-mail from my lawyer to say that I should be
completing on my pt house purchase in about one week. She has sent me her
bank account details and is asking me to send her, the money to cover the costs
related to the purchase, her own fee, and the balance due for the purchase of
this house. She says that she will pay the vendor at the moment of the deed
signing.

"My question is this! While I have no problem with sending her the 
money to cover the purchase costs along with her own fee, should I be 
concerned by her request for the full balance due on the purchase price also ???
Or is this normal procedure here ? I would much prefer to just turn up at the
signing with a cheque from my bank and just pay the vendor in person.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Confused.
:confused2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We paid the vendor in person at the signing.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

My advice would be to tell your Lawyer that you will pay for the house yourself when it comes to the signing, there should be no good reason to send the funds to a lawyer if you are going to attend the scripture in person, You just need to arrange for the cheque to be made out to the owner, cheque visado (sort of bankers draft) is what you want. much safer to keep large sums of money in your own hands than sending it to anyone else unless you absouloutly have to. 
better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Silvers and Omostra 06 for your replies. There is absolutely no
reason whatsoever for her to get her hands on the diamonds. I will do what you
suggest. It wouldn't do to fall now at the final fence.

Thanks.
:eyebrows:


----------



## AvonLady (Jun 15, 2009)

we did transfer our funds to our lawyer, even though we were at the signing, but we did not pay the lawyers fees until everything was completed.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi AvonLady,

I think that the important point that needs to be highlighted is that
the signing could be delayed or worse still something could still go wrong before
you have actually got it. If you have already transfered the full balance to your
lawyer you have now lost all power to exert any real control over the situation.
Also with your cash now languishing in the lawyers bank account, it is now 
earning interest for the lawyer instead of for you.

I would think that these are two very good reasons for not paying
it over before the signing day.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply Re house purchase*

Hi

I hope that all went well. But for what reason does the Lawyer need your money early for apart from maybe Interest. Hope all went well and you are now settled.

Peter the 666 man friend to Shergar


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter,

I have no idea why the lawyer requested the full balance. I have got
some good advice from both Richard and Patriciamaria by pm. I have only sent
her the money to cover the purchase costs so as not to hold up the signing. I
am still waiting for a signing date to be set. I was told by the lawyer that a
definate signing date should be set around July 7th. So I am hoping to here
something definate this week.


----------

